# 10-24-11 tuna



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Good trip. Caught with myself and Captain Hunter Caballero

www.paradise-outfitters.com


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice fish. Were they from Auburn? Must be nice to get a 140....Yours and Hunters deer might look like fawns....And mallards in the timber might turn into coots in the catfish ponds! Ha Ha Ha....
Roll Tide, Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ima turn Belle loose on your ass in the swamp

For the record, I'll have you know these guys had a much larger fish on and when they started talkin trash about the Auburn-LSU game, I took a dexter russell to their line. Who's laughin now?!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks bigger than 140...you charter boats never tell the story... deep water, shrimp boats, two hour fight, eat the heart... something other that we caught six last Sat. Cmon Woody we want to hear about the trip..


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice haul Woody.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Looks bigger than 140...you charter boats never tell the story... deep water, shrimp boats, two hour fight, eat the heart... something other that we caught six last Sat. Cmon Woody we want to hear about the trip..



Haha too funny Craig. "Less is more," lol that's my motto. If I give too many of my secrets away, people wont charter with us! 

I'm slammed with makeup work here at school the next few days. I'll try to put together a video in the next few days.

I'll just say that there are a LOT of options right now, not just outta Venice, but everywhere. If you can venture farther out than Ram Powell, the fish that are still on the floaters run MUCH larger (90-150 average) than the normal 60-80 pound schoolies. Now is an excellent time to fish and the deer aren't going anywhere. Everyone wins! Less pressure on the woods = better hunting once it does finally get too rough to fish. Wahoo are thick right now, and pa-lenty of blues to be caught if you devote a few hours to live-baiting them.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Ima turn Belle loose on your ass in the swamp
> 
> For the record, I'll have you know these guys had a much larger fish on and when they started talkin trash about the Auburn-LSU game, I took a dexter russell to their line. Who's laughin now?!


I will hang a foot in......nevermind. Nice work with the dexter, cant say I blame you on that one. Damn good tuna Capt.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Ima turn Belle loose on your ass in the swamp
> 
> For the record, I'll have you know these guys had a much larger fish on and when they started talkin trash about the Auburn-LSU game, I took a dexter russell to their line. Who's laughin now?!


Have to remember to never book with you during football season, could cost me a trophy.

Anyway, I hope your Tigers whip up on Bama after the week off.


----------

